# Peformax 1-1/4 HP router on sale



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello woodworkers,

Happy holidays! I just noticed that Meynards has the 1-1/4 HP compact trim router on sale for $39.00. I bought one the last time they went on sale.
A nice little router, for the price. I just wanted to pass it on, in case anyone might be interested.
http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...m?tid=5472591932096885314&bargainStoreId=3290


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow you get a lot for that price . Led lighting , variable speed and dust collection


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Same as the 1.25hp Makita trim router, for nearly 1/3 the price. So similar I can verify that accessories for the Makita also fit this Performax router. 

4D


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ellery and 4D: I'm glad to see this by someone who's used them. I have a question. How secure is the depth adjustment under vibration? A couple of years ago I received as a gift, the Harbor Freight trim router. It was dangerous because the depth adjustment would come loose while you were using the router, and all of a sudden you're standing there with an exposed sharp bit spinning because the bottom would actually fall off.

That really is a great price. If you guys haven't had any problems with the security of the depth adjustment, I'm going to order one (or two). I think it's great to have a special purpose router set up and ready to use instead of always having to change bits and adjust.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*P.S. to Ellery and 4D*



chessnut2 said:


> Ellery and 4D: I'm glad to see this by someone who's used them. I have a question. How secure is the depth adjustment under vibration? A couple of years ago I received as a gift, the Harbor Freight trim router. It was dangerous because the depth adjustment would come loose while you were using the router, and all of a sudden you're standing there with an exposed sharp bit spinning because the bottom would actually fall off.
> 
> That really is a great price. If you guys haven't had any problems with the security of the depth adjustment, I'm going to order one (or two). I think it's great to have a special purpose router set up and ready to use instead of always having to change bits and adjust.


P.S. - I googled Performax 2410973 reviews, and only came up with reviews for Performax male enhancement pills, so I'll be glad to hear you guys' opinions.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The depth adjustment is secured by a cam lever that goes over-center to lock the router in the base. It is adjustable if it gets loose. I have three of them and keep a small chamfer bit in one, a flush trim bit in another, and a 1/8" roundover bit in the third. While I don't use them around the lock I've never had one come loose during use. 

4D


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have two of the MLCS routers which look pretty much the same. They have worked well so far - I keep a pattern trimmer in one and a small roundover bit in the other - and the dust collection is a big plus. About 2X the price, but a plunge base is offered as an option. The edge guide however is a POS, very loose and wobbly, so I'll make one if I ever need it.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree 4D. The depth lock adjustment is very secure. I have used it for simple round overs. I cut a few grooves using the edge guide in some scrap pine. It performed well, no issues. I will order me another one, just because I want another one. You can never have too many clamps or routers!

It does not have a base that will accept PC bushings. That is not a deal breaker for me, I can fabricate one if needed. I have multiple trim routers with bases that accept PC bushings. It is a nice router, for the price.

Ellery "Bud" Becnel


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just ordered two. I just could not help myself! Now I will have three, but who is counting.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the same router from MCLS for twice the price. I have it mounted in my pantograph and it works very well, I am pleased. the base that came with it is on a Makita router motor I have, fits perfectly.

A friend has the HF router,but it is not quite the same as this one , but seems to be a good one for the price.
Herb


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Well when I arrived home from work yesterday, my routers had arrived. The LED lights stay on even when the router is not on. Also there is a red light as the power cord enters the housing, letting you know that the router is energized. I plugged each one in and started them both up and ran the speed control up and down. I just wanted to make sure both worked without any issues. Both routers ran very smooth.

Also on the way home I stopped at HD and picked up two sets of the Bessey clamp sets for $24.99. I really did not need any of these items. This was just me wishing me a Merry Christmas!

Merry Christmas, happy holidays to all.

Ellery "Bud" Becnel


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You NEEDED them Ellery, you NEEDED them!!!!! Keep telling yourself and all the others ----- you really NEEDED it all!!!

HJ


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

You did need them because without them you would not have as many routers or clamps as you do now, and as we all know, there's no limit to the numbers of routers or clamps one should have on hand.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kklowell said:


> You did need them because without them you would not have as many routers or clamps as you do now, and as we all know, there's no limit to the numbers of routers or clamps one should have on hand.


Well stated Ken , well stated :grin:


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just knew that I could count on everyone's support. I was not concerned about this important matter. I have reassured my family that this WILL happen when ever I see an opportunity!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Arcola60 said:


> I just knew that I could count on everyone's support. I was not concerned about this important matter. I have reassured my family that this WILL happen when ever I see an opportunity!


Glad to hear you wear the pants in your home . To many men don't lol


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

My family understands the importance of my need to arm myself with the necessary tools to fulfill my passion, and to be able to work as effective and efficiently as possible.


----------



## rooted (Dec 31, 2016)

I bought one of these compact routers but the clamp did not work. Tried to tighten the clamp but it stripped out; so instead picked up the Masterforce 2 hp router combo kit.

Anyone have a problem with the clamp on the Performax compact router? Other than that, it seems that the unit is quality.


----------

